# Anyone have shrimp in their tanks?



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Hi, 

I was just wondering what experiences you guys made with algae eating shrimp in your tanks. Also, tell me more about non-amano algae eating shrimp. 

This website has a bunch of them listed:

http://www.petshrimp.com

Do you have any of those? Any positive/negative experiences you want to share?


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I only have had amanos. Nothing but good experiences however.

--cich


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

There are 12 ghost shrimp and one wood shrimp in my 29 gallon planted tank. I love them, they give the tank a new dimension. So far my rainbows have left the glass shrimp alone.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I used to keep about 30 different species of shrimp in various tanks... What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I keep cherry reds, amanos, and the dwarf green shrimp.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I'm still looking to find some amano shrimps locally (bay area)...


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

bigpow, what bay area re you referring to? In the San Francisco bay area there's Albany Aquarium which nearly always has Amanos in stock. They also stock Cherry Reds on a consitant basis.

Bill


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

The small shrimp (ghost, cherries) had been nice inhabitants of my tank. The last one jumped out and was eaten by the dog. Recently I got new different ones, glass or tiger, I am not sure, but one grew large pincers after a molt, and gave a betta quite a fin trim.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I have Amano's, Tiger & Red Spotted shrimp. I have found that the Amanos mostly eat algae off rocks, gravel, wood & the Tiger are great for eating algae off plants. The Red spotted does a little bit of everything but is not the best algae eating shrimp.


----------



## dapi (Feb 25, 2004)

shrimpology said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering what experiences you guys made with algae eating shrimp in your tanks. Also, tell me more about non-amano algae eating shrimp.
> 
> ...


I've kept a number of species of shrimp and currently I have bee, bumblebee, crystal red, the wild form of the cherry and Yamato (Amano) shrimp.

I keep and raise livebearers and have several species of Xiphorphorus and many different species of goodeids. They all as a rule leave the shrimp alone except for some squabbles at feeding time. The shrimp and the fish are total pigs when it comes to food.

I keep the shrimp speciesapart as they are quite competitive, there was some crossbreeding that went on in the past and the larger species tend to make short work of the smaller.

The cherry and the bee shrimp are very prolific, they are in heavily planted tanks with some small pieces of coral to keep the water hard and they do well. The yamato are not as hardy and need to be treated a bit more carefully, they also need to be transitioned from fresh to salt and back to fresh water when the eggs hatch and the babies become freeswimming and later molt into the juvenile form.

I'm looking into getting some african Rock shrimp, they have front legs that look like rock climbers picks and are opportunistic scavengersÐthey get fairly big. I'm also looking at some of the Malaysian woodshrimp, they are from a blackwater environment and seem to be rather touchy. Large ones go here for about ´1,000 each.

I also have some Cameroon crayfish, these are protandrous hermaphrodites so sexing is simple, the adults are female and the juvies are male... There are several similar species in NZ that exhibit the same traits and look nice in the aquarium. Can't get them unfortunately!

If anybody has something interesting give me a shout.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Wow...30 different shrimp?? Umm...let's see...why don't we start by you telling me what 30 species of shrimp you were keeping.  I did not even know that there are that many out there that can be purchased. 

Why aren't you keeping any anymore? 



GDominy said:


> I used to keep about 30 different species of shrimp in various tanks... What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Hi George,

Is that dwarf green shrimp the same "green shrimp" as listed on http://www.petshrimp.com ? 

If not, is it similarly green? Any luck breeding them? Are they good algae eaters? 

Where did you get those guys? 



George Willms said:


> I keep cherry reds, amanos, and the dwarf green shrimp.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Do you have a picture or link of this red spotted shrimp? Are they just as small as the Tiger Shrimp? Never heard about res spotted shrimp before. 



trenac said:


> I have Amano's, Tiger & Red Spotted shrimp. I have found that the Amanos mostly eat algae off rocks, gravel, wood & the Tiger are great for eating algae off plants. The Red spotted does a little bit of everything but is not the best algae eating shrimp.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Is there any way you could send some Crystal Red Shrimp over to the US in breather bags or something relatively cheaply? I don't think they are around in the US. 

Does anyone have Crystal Reds here in the US and would be willing to sell some? 




dapi said:


> I've kept a number of species of shrimp and currently I have bee, bumblebee, crystal red, the wild form of the cherry and Yamato (Amano) shrimp.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry no link for Red Spotted shrimp. I have looked before and could not find anything. I will see if I can get a pic of mine.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

That would be great if you could get a picture. Where did you get these shrimp from? 



trenac said:


> Sorry no link for Red Spotted shrimp. I have looked before and could not find anything. I will see if I can get a pic of mine.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

It looks to be the same green shrimp. I have yet to notice any young ones, but then again, I have a hard time seeing the adults in the tank too! I should put them in a tank with only red plants. lol I'll see if I can spot some tomorrow. 

Edit: They don't seem to be as voracious of an algae eater as the Amano's are. They do clean things up a bit though. I found them at an LFS near me.



shrimpology said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Is that dwarf green shrimp the same "green shrimp" as listed on http://www.petshrimp.com ?
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

I've been looking for those shrimp a long time! How much did you get them for? How many? Do you think that LFS still have them? What's the mame of the store? I live in New York City and I would be willing to take a train down there for these guys...LOL. 

Sorry for all the questions, but it's all the excitement....hehe. 




George Willms said:


> It looks to be the same green shrimp. I have yet to notice any young ones, but then again, I have a hard time seeing the adults in the tank too! I should put them in a tank with only red plants. lol I'll see if I can spot some tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: They don't seem to be as voracious of an algae eater as the Amano's are. They do clean things up a bit though. I found them at an LFS near me.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

shrimpology said:


> I've been looking for those shrimp a long time! How much did you get them for? How many? Do you think that LFS still have them? What's the mame of the store? I live in New York City and I would be willing to take a train down there for these guys...LOL.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but it's all the excitement....hehe.


I got them about 6 months or so ago. They were $2 each and I took them all. lol The store is in Edison, and I can't remember the name right now. I will look it up later. Maybe I'll take a ride out there on my lunch break even, has been a while since I've been there. Well, one way or another I'll get back to you on the name.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Great! Thanks a lot! If they don't have it, then maybe you can part with yours since you never see them anyway, hehe? roud: :wink: How many did you get from them? 

Thanks for your efforts by the way. 





George Willms said:


> I got them about 6 months or so ago. They were $2 each and I took them all. lol The store is in Edison, and I can't remember the name right now. I will look it up later. Maybe I'll take a ride out there on my lunch break even, has been a while since I've been there. Well, one way or another I'll get back to you on the name.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

shrimpology said:


> Great! Thanks a lot! If they don't have it, then maybe you can part with yours since you never see them anyway, hehe? roud: :wink: How many did you get from them?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts by the way.


Nope, not parting with my shrimp!  :wink: I won't be able to check out the store today, but possibly tomorrow. I checked this morning and I have no green babies at least not that I could see. I found about a half dozen or so of the adults though. I bought around 20 from them.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You parted with some shrimp on Saturday!  

That bag of Salvinia had a bunch of Cherry reds in it!!! LOL :wink: 

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> You parted with some shrimp on Saturday!
> 
> That bag of Salvinia had a bunch of Cherry reds in it!!! LOL :wink:
> 
> Mike


Really? Damn! I had no idea....give 'em back! lol

I went to that store on my lunch break today. No dice. They had some bamboo shrimmp, but that was it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I want some of George's Salvinia :wink:


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

George Willms said:


> Nope, not parting with my shrimp! I won't be able to check out the store today, but possibly tomorrow. I checked this morning and I have no green babies at least not that I could see. I found about a half dozen or so of the adults though. I bought around 20 from them.


What about this: You give me about 10 of your shrimp, I breed them here and give you twice as many back! roud: :tongue: :icon_bigg :icon_idea 

You still did not tell me the name of the store, or is that a secret? LOL


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

shrimpology said:


> What about this: You give me about 10 of your shrimp, I breed them here and give you twice as many back! roud: :tongue: :icon_bigg :icon_idea
> 
> You still did not tell me the name of the store, or is that a secret? LOL


Sorry, it's Animals and Things


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Cherry shrimp are like snails in my aquarium! George gave me some infested plants!  Come and pick them up!!! :hihi: LOL!!! 


> I want some of George's Salvinia


You want some of _your_ Salvinia back WP!!  

I really can't see why these darn things are so expensive??? They breed like MTSs! I can't draw a net through my aquarium to pick up leaf litter without scooping up a bunch of the little buggers!

Mike


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

Yeesh ... I just ordered another set from AZgardens for my 7 gallon and hope that they will start breeding in my crypt farm.

Nothing yet from the 4 in my 2.5 gallon though ... very sad.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

another set? you only ordered two?


----------



## otiv (Jun 22, 2004)

*Shrimp in NYC*

Hi all, this my my first post here - really good info. I would like to know if anyone has located shrimp in New york city LFS. I would love to get my hands on more amanos, reds or other. Thanks


----------



## dapi (Feb 25, 2004)

Geo said:


> Yeesh ... I just ordered another set from AZgardens for my 7 gallon and hope that they will start breeding in my crypt farm.
> 
> Nothing yet from the 4 in my 2.5 gallon though ... very sad.


They molt on average once a month-depending on food availability and water temp and the females carry the eggs for about 3-5 weeks after they've been fertilized and stuck to their swimmerets. So you have to be patient. I've found better results with molts if I've fed the shrimp with foods high in carotein and keratin (this substance makes up the principle component of a shrimp's exoskeleton). The carotein helps with the uptake and retention of iodine in shrimp and other crustaceans as reported by a paper on the subject by a prof from the University of Tokyo.


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

dapi said:


> They molt on average once a month-depending on food availability and water temp and the females carry the eggs for about 3-5 weeks after they've been fertilized and stuck to their swimmerets. So you have to be patient. I've found better results with molts if I've fed the shrimp with foods high in carotein and keratin (this substance makes up the principle component of a shrimp's exoskeleton). The carotein helps with the uptake and retention of iodine in shrimp and other crustaceans as reported by a paper on the subject by a prof from the University of Tokyo.


Ah interesting. Sorry I didn't reply earlier, but I got 9 shrimp in last week. Since that last post, two of my original 4 died so that would leave me with 11 total. One of the new guys died, and I found the tail of another so as of what I can count I have seen 8 in my tank at any given moment but there should be 9. *whew*

Dapi: what kind of foods are you feeding the shrimps? Would it be helpful if I added a drop of Iodine every month or so as well?

I really want to breed these guys in my tank, send some off to my LFS as well.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology... Here is a pic of my Red Spotted shrimp I got from my LFS. Sorry it took so long for me to post the pic.


----------



## dapi (Feb 25, 2004)

Geo said:


> Ah interesting. Sorry I didn't reply earlier, but I got 9 shrimp in last week. Since that last post, two of my original 4 died so that would leave me with 11 total. One of the new guys died, and I found the tail of another so as of what I can count I have seen 8 in my tank at any given moment but there should be 9. *whew*
> 
> Dapi: what kind of foods are you feeding the shrimps? Would it be helpful if I added a drop of Iodine every month or so as well?
> 
> I really want to breed these guys in my tank, send some off to my LFS as well.


whatever my fish eat...bloodworms(frozen), mosquito larvae(frozen), FD krill, flake, fresh shrimp etc. I don't add iodine but, have coral chunks in the overflow filter.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Trenac,

Wow...that's a nice shrimp! How big is he? How much did you pay again? Thanks for the beautiful pic by the way and sorry for not getting back earlier, but I wasn't online much lately. 






trenac said:


> Shrimpology... Here is a pic of my Red Spotted shrimp I got from my LFS. Sorry it took so long for me to post the pic.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, Shrimpology... This a older pic so he has grown a lot since the pic was taken. I have him in a 12G tank along with a Spiketail Gourami and he has outgrown the fish; so he is around 3" long now. I paid $5 for him, a little pricey but worth it. He is not a good algae eater but a good scavenger.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

I am so jealous of all of you, with your cherry shrimps, tiger shrimps, spotted shrimps... roud: 
All I can find in toronto are amanos and ghosts.:angryfire


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Rosko_22 said:


> I am so jealous of all of you, with your cherry shrimps, tiger shrimps, spotted shrimps... roud:
> All I can find in toronto are amanos and ghosts.:angryfire


 You're not alone, Rosko! All I've been able to find for YEARS have been Amanos. And the LFS doesn't even know that they're called that... heh... JUST TODAY, I found two ghost shrimp and bought them in a heartbeat. Still waiting on everything else. I also JUST got my MTS, that have been on my wishlist longer than I can even remember... heh. Hard life for us, eh?

--cich


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

wow, 3 inches?? That's huge! Does he have predatory tendencies, i.e. does he try to grab fish fins once in a while? And he looks exactly the same as on the picture at 3 inches? 




trenac said:


> Thanks, Shrimpology... This a older pic so he has grown a lot since the pic was taken. I have him in a 12G tank along with a Spiketail Gourami and he has outgrown the fish; so he is around 3" long now. I paid $5 for him, a little pricey but worth it. He is not a good algae eater but a good scavenger.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology... He is peaceful, I have never seen him nip at the fish or the smaller Amanos I also have in the tank. He looks pretty much the same except that he has got more redder spots.

Ciche & Rosko... The only shrimp they keep around here is Amano's & Ghost shrimp. On a rare occasion they will have other kinds of shrimp and when they do I snatch them up. I have been trying to get my LFS to get Cherry shrimp but to no avail; maybe one day, I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

trenac said:


> I have been trying to get my LFS to get Cherry shrimp but to no avail; maybe one day, I'm hoping anyway.



Hey Trenac,

Why not order the Cherry Reds? 

Petshrimp.com sells the Cherry Reds for a very decent price and decent shipping, too: 

http://www.petshrimp.com/buyshrimp.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

> *cich: *Hard life for us, eh?


Heh, you said it.:icon_roll 
Half the plants, fish, and others mentioned on this board I've never seen or heard of in any of my lfs. Very frustrating.
Maybe in a decade or two we'll be caught up.:hihi:


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

For example, if it weren't for the Internet, I would have NO idea what an SAE is.... it's sad. You're not alone though in this problem, Rosko.

--cich


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

> For example, if it weren't for the Internet, I would have NO idea what an SAE is.... it's sad.


I wouldn't know either, the closest thing I've seen around to a SAE is a flying fox.
I'd also have a tank full of CAEs, and hillstream loaches that'd be slowly dying because of improper water conditions. (as my lfs recommended):icon_roll 
Thank you plantedtank.netroud:


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Jeez, I'm feeling kinda lucky over here. True, I can't track down cherry shrimp for the life of me (to stay sort of on topic :wink: ), but at least my LFS knows what they _are_ and are _trying_ to get them in. They can also point out the differences between a CAE and an SAE, can recommend which plants for which lighting, and explain why someone with a planted tank would want to add CO2.

Of course I had to work my way through two lesser LFSs before I hit the jackpot. :icon_roll


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology... I have thought about buying Cherry shrimp on-line but I don't feel comfortable doing so. So I will wait and maybe one day my LFS will get them in.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Some suppliers will go as far as to actually guarentee that the shrimp arrive alive. 

--cich


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Trenac,

I understand what you are saying. Most places that sell shrimp online have no idea about the shrimp, what their needs are...how to ship them properly etc. That's why it's so important to buy any kind of aquatic animals from knowledgeable people with experience. If you see a website that offers shrimp but does not offer much in terms of information or is full of "crap" (incorrect) information...you run. However, it seems like Petshrimp.com is the first and only english language website out there that is giving accurate information on these animals. 

Chances are that if they offer shrimp, that they will be sent according to their needs so they don't die on the way. 

Remember, local fish stores get their animals shipped to them, too! 




trenac said:


> Shrimpology... I have thought about buying Cherry shrimp on-line but I don't feel comfortable doing so. So I will wait and maybe one day my LFS will get them in.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology...At least at the fish store I can wait a week and purchase the one's that are still alive and have a better chance of them surviving in my tank. I'm just afraid if I order on-line that half will arrive dead after spending all that money. I my take the leap one day if my LFS does not get some in in a few years.

cich... Which on-line stores guaruntee the shrimp will arrive alive?


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

trenac said:


> cich... Which on-line stores guaruntee the shrimp will arrive alive?


If I ever find it again, I'll let you know... I can't remember :icon_redf but I know that there was one that had a guarentee.

--cich


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Trenac,

I understand your worries. But I ordered 20 shrimp from Petshrimp.com and he sent 21 and ALL were alive after even 3 days in the mail. Sure, casualties can happen, but it all depends on how the shrimp were packaged and sent. For example...Petshrimp.com packed 3 shrimp in a bag (for a total of 7 bags) instead of sticking all shrimp in one bag or two bags. Plus, they used those "breather bags" instead of the normal fish bags. And finally, they packaged in this styrofoam box which had a tight fitting lid (looks like a cooler box almost). 

The shrimp were so healthy that they almost jumped out of the bags! LOL  
Just sharing my experiences. Again, I understand what you mean though...the first time I ordered shrimp online, almost all of them arrived dead because they were all cramped into one little bag and were packaged badly. 

I don't think it's on the website, but I am sure you can get some kind of credit or something at Petshrimp.com if some shrimp should arrive dead. Why don't you go ask him questions in his forum on Petshrimp.com? He's there a lot. 

Sorry for advertising that website, but I just had a great experience with them after some big disappointments at other places. 



trenac said:


> Shrimpology...At least at the fish store I can wait a week and purchase the one's that are still alive and have a better chance of them surviving in my tank. I'm just afraid if I order on-line that half will arrive dead after spending all that money. I my take the leap one day if my LFS does not get some in in a few years.
> 
> cich... Which on-line stores guaruntee the shrimp will arrive alive?


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology...You have eased my mined a bit. I will check out Petshrimp.com, it sounds like they know what they are doing.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

I recently got a shipment of cherries from California, cross country with 100% survival in the July heat. Good packaging makes all the difference.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I ordered 15 shrimp just now. Do they ship on the monday following an order?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

I've recently sent out 4 different shipments of cherry shrimp to various parts of the country incl to the west coast from the east with only 1 death in 51 shrimp. If packed right they seem to ship well

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Did you guys get your shrimp from Petshrimp? If not where from?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

LFS for me

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Depends on what kind of shrimp you are looking for. I have seen some wood shrimps at Petco. I got my Amano's from a LFS though.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Cherry shrimp are like snails in my aquarium! George gave me some infested plants!  Come and pick them up!!! :hihi: LOL!!!
> 
> You want some of _your_ Salvinia back WP!!
> 
> ...


Dude,
How much is shipping to CA?
I'd like a handful of this pest...


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> I ordered 15 shrimp just now. Do they ship on the monday following an order?


They shipped mine on a Monday.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't wait to get mine, 15 cherry shrimp for $68 with shipping. Cheaper than amanos at my LFS. I am changing my 2.5gallon to shrimp only to try and grow them out if they are really tiny.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

trenac said:


> Did you guys get your shrimp from Petshrimp? If not where from?


Got mine on aquabid from Bluefront0403.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Shrimpology... I looked at Petshrimps website and one thing that is not clear to me is the pricing. Is the cost _$3.25 each _ or _$3.25 for 10 _ shrimp?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

3.25 ea in lots of 10

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

trenac said:


> Shrimpology... I looked at Petshrimps website and one thing that is not clear to me is the pricing. Is the cost _$3.25 each _ or _$3.25 for 10 _ shrimp?


As gnatster just pointed out above, it's $3.25 each with a minimum order of ten (you can order 15 for example or any number above ten).


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

So I'm looking at $32.50 for the shrimp and $12 for shipping for a total of $44.50 :eek5: That's a lot when I don't need 10 shrimp. Oh well, I may have no choice. :icon_roll


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

I paid $36.05 for 6 with a bonus one thrown in, including S & H. The sad part is that if they breed as easily as I've heard, you won't be able to give them away in 6 months. The petshrimps guy is also selling on aquabid, but his base price is the same.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got my order from Petshrimp.com, 15 shrimp with no deaths, some even molted while being shipped. The shrimp are very tiny, so if you plan on ordering have a tank with a sponge filter to grow them out.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

$3.25 for very imature shrimp... Well isn't he just making the business 

--cich


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Better than getting old shrimp of undetermined age and having them die on you a couple of weeks later because....well....they are too old. Plus, the young shrimp mature very quickly (within weeks) to young adults capable of producing offspring of their own. At least this way you know how old your shrimp are. Oh yeah, they are not "very immature" mine were averaging half an inch. Now (a couple of weeks later) they are fully grown and a couple are carrying eggs already! :icon_bigg 


I don't know how it's in canada, but these shrimp sell for more than $5.00 in most places and some LFS sell them for $6 or $7 each!! So, yes, $3.25 for shrimp that will be carrying eggs in a couple of weeks and will live a lot longer than "old shrimp" is more than a fair price. I don't regret my purchase one bit! roud: 



cich said:


> $3.25 for very imature shrimp... Well isn't he just making the business
> 
> --cich


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

So far I have one egg bearing shrimp. The shrimp have grown very quickly and I have put 5 in my 55 gallon. Unlike my amanos the cherries actually come out during the day and graze on algae. The only time I see my amanos is when I am moving driftwood or looking at the tank at night with a flashlight.


----------



## shrimpology (May 31, 2004)

Hi Urkevitz,

Yeah...they grow amazingly fast if they have enough food and space. Mine grew quickly, too, and started carrying eggs. I can't wait until Petshrimp.com starts offering more species for sale. I am hooked! :icon_bigg 

As to the Amanos, mine are actually out and about all the time so it's puzzling that yours are just hiding all the time. Hmmm.....I wish I knew....


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

just got cherrys about a month ago. bought 12, 2 died the rest dissappeared in the rocks and plants. i thought my leapord plec ate them all, not sure if they eat shrimps?. i see only 1 or 2 every now and then. a few days ago i noticed one shrimp (the only shrimp i could find) was brownish and alot smaller then any of the shrimp i bought. and the day after that i saw really small 2 clear shrimps same shape as my cherrys. so im guessing they are alive and reproducing. its just i can never freakin find them.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

So umm, my rams would eat shrimp if I put em in my tank right?


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey, I have question on shrimp. Okay awhile ago I had some ghost shrimp in a 10g planted tank. They all died for no reason, the tank was fine on ammonia, and nitrite levels, and there where no fish that could have eaten them. Let me rephrase that, they disapeered, I never found any bodys. I bought more and the same thing happened. Anyone have any ideas why? Also can shrimp live in a nonplanted tank? Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I would think that depends on the size of the shrimp and the size of the Rams, Mantis. I think the Rams might try and gobble up some small Cherry Reds, but larger Amano shrimp should be OK.

Mike


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool. Ive always wanted to keep shrimp, but no way id ever part with my rams for them. I may try out a few amano to see what happens. That sure is an expensive thing to do "see what happens" tests on though.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

I kept amanos with my apistos and had no problems. They'll probably be fine with rams too. In fact, I'm pretty sure someone else here posted that they should be ok...

...yup, here's another thread about it.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Is thre a place out there somewhere where I can buy like 2 or 3 just to test the waters just in case? They need really soft water right?


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually, I think if the water's too soft, it interferes with their ability to grow a new shell after they shed the old one. I was having this problem with shrimp and snails, so I added a piect of cuttlebone (that you give to birds to chew on).


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Ghost shrimp don't do very well in a nonplanted tank because they are sensitive to nitrate in addition to ammonia and nitrite. I had very little success with them before I planted my tanks. Now they are fine in almost all of my tanks. I'm not sure what the cutoff line is, but it your nitrates start getting high, you will start to lose ghost shrimp. Amanos are much tougher.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

MantisX - you can get some Amanos from Infinitypets.com. I think that's the name, he is in the Raleigh Aquarium Society and has a small store located in Franklinton or Louisburg. He is not particularly great at answering emails. I can PM you a phone number if you wish, let me know.


And...here are some of my shrimp (and a few planaria..heh):


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Piscesgirl

Nice looking shrimps and awesome looking Downoi (I'm :drool: with envy) .

Cheers


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you Amber


----------



## dapi (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice tank.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you Dapi


----------

